# grooming advice



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi all! I was wondering with all the great show/grooming experience of some of you do you have any suggestions on how to get the hair on the loin area to lay flat? My mom has a boy from my litter that I am showing for her and his hair on his back flips up. It makes me crazy!!:bowl: I blow dry it down, like I was shown by a handler, but as soon as I'm done it flips up:doh: Any advice would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks!!


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

Here is a picture of what I am talking about


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Maybe you need some mousse or product to help it lie flat. Are you sure he's totally and 110% dry all the way to the skin when you're done drying him? What about one of those grooming towels/coats that people use to keep the coat flat?

I've been extremely lucky to have a boy with very straight hair so I've never really had this problem. Hopefully it's just unruly puppy coat!


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm really hoping he outgrows it!! At their first show I bought a towel and had it pinned on him, but I do think I need one that is made for that. I will have to try moose on it before I dry him next time too!! Thanks!!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

You may not be drying it long enough. When you think it is dry keep drying. Residual moisture is the most common cause of coat flippies. it there is any moisture left it will not stay set.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I agree with the above but think it might also be his age...he's at primetime to have random hair flippies as his big boy coat comes in.  Also, I was loaned a flexible flat brush that fit over my hand once at a show to tame Kira's coat and it worked rather well to tame her butt flippies though, you could try that too.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for asking this question I was wondering about those flips too. I have a show coming in sept and jiges flips are crazy.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I agree with the above but think it might also be his age...he's at primetime to have random hair flippies as his big boy coat comes in.  Also, I was loaned a flexible flat brush that fit over my hand once at a show to tame Kira's coat and it worked rather well to tame her butt flippies though, you could try that too.


Using something like this while drying super thoroughly can work really well. A Lycra drying coat pinned tightly onto the dog can also make a difference with these sorts of flippies.


----------

